# Help with ID.  Fixed gear race bike.



## Champy (Nov 26, 2014)

Im looking for any information on this bike.  What I have so far.... it has a Brooks badge that also says Guthrie Cycle Co.  I believe the badge was put on the bike later and has nothing to do with the actual manufacturer.   I bought this bike from Guthrie's which is still open in Salt Lake.  One of the oldest bike shops in the country.  It has a unique crank that might help with ID.  Tubing is only 7/8" and is lugged at the bottom bracket, headset, and seat tube.  208 is stamped on the bb shell.   The stem is stamped 'JW Guthrie Co.'  Check out the pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Handyman (Nov 26, 2014)

*Track Bike*

Sorry I can't help ID the bike..........but I can tell you that I really like it !! Love those handlebars !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going to take a guess, and say it's an Emblem MFG. Co. bike.


----------



## Champy (Nov 26, 2014)

*Guthrie's*



Champy said:


> Im looking for any information on this bike.  What I have so far.... it has a Brooks badge that also says Guthrie Cycle Co.  I believe the badge was put on the bike later and has nothing to do with the actual manufacturer.   I bought this bike from Guthrie's which is still open in Salt Lake.  One of the oldest bike shops in the country.  It has a unique crank that might help with ID.  Tubing is only 7/8" and is lugged at the bottom bracket, headset, and seat tube.  208 is stamped on the bb shell.   The stem is stamped 'JW Guthrie Co.'  Check out the pictures.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2014)

catfish said:


> I'm going to take a guess, and say it's an Emblem MFG. Co. bike.




yea, badge looks Emblem.


----------



## sam (Nov 26, 2014)

What ever is behind the badge is also under the paint on the seat tube


----------



## Champy (Nov 26, 2014)

sam said:


> What ever is behind the badge is also under the paint on the seat tube




Yeah they are old bike shop stickers.  I found the same chainring on a Flying Merkel.

Guthrie's had the same Brooks badge on lots of different bikes like a 37 schwinn double bar and some Ivers so I dont think the badge has anything to do with the bike.


----------



## Champy (Nov 26, 2014)

*Flying Merkel chainring*


----------



## Champy (Nov 26, 2014)

*Miami built?*

I think Miami used split BB's on some of their models.  7/8" tubing was used on the Merkel and probably other Miami race bikes.  Miami used the same type of chainring.  Miami use the same type of lug set up.  What about the crank???


Could it be?  If so which model.  Merkel, Hudson, Miami???  I am probably way off base.....any thoughts?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not a Miami. I have one and no split on the hangar or chain tensioner on the rear drop outs.the one pictured has the merkel frame badged as a Hudson built by maimi cycle.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 29, 2014)

*Not Miami*

Drop outs do not have titties on them which is a Miami Trait.  Cool Bike,  I may have a ladies bike with the same crank and No Badge , good luck finding the answer it may help us both. 

We all Like to know the manufacturer, but if your bike has a Badge it has a strong identity, look for supply catalogs for Guthrie Cycle Co or research what they carried that way you may get leads on its heritage.
enjoy
t


----------



## barracuda (Nov 29, 2014)

Salt Lake Tribune, 1934:


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought that the frame looked Miami too. Not the fork, but the frame. 

I think I stand corrected. Not sure.

Frame looks a bit bent up front?


----------



## Champy (Dec 1, 2014)

*Wow*



barracuda said:


> Salt Lake Tribune, 1934:
> 
> View attachment 182256




That is cool.  I looked all over for Guthries/Brooks.


----------



## Champy (Dec 1, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Not a Miami. I have one and no split on the hangar or chain tensioner on the rear drop outs.the one pictured has the merkel frame badged as a Hudson built by maimi cycle.




Someone on the Merkel thread said that Miami made bikes with both split and non split BBs.  I have seen pictures of Miami bikes with chain tensioners.


----------

